# Rapid fire in the 10 m distance by GZK!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Rapid fire in the 10 m distance with a result 11 cans in 51 seconds.This result is very general.One minute rapid firing in the 10 m distance is a competition item in many local slingshot competitions in China.So far, the best record was 17 cans in a minute, which created by a Shanghai shooter called Gougou.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjcxNzU1OTQw.html


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Isnt that the record now??


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

logo96 said:


> Isnt that the record now??


Surely the governing body have to verify it somehow like MJ did.?

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-2000/slingshot-most-cans-hit-in-one-minute/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In your video, the fellow only knocked down 10 cans. The current Verified world record for the Guiness Book of World Records is held by MJ on this forum and was shot last summer. Here is a video:






MJ took down 13 cans in one minute.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Guinness wouldn't have counted it if I had knocked over two cans with one shot, either :lol:

I'll never understand how anybody hits anything drawing back as far as he's doing in the video. I tried it again today after seeing this vid and could barely hit my catchbox at 10m.

Thanks for the mentions, guys. I know that there are many people faster than me (especially now that my practice has lapsed) but you also have to do it at an event in front of people and with two or three cameras on you and per all of Guinness' guidelines to have it count as the World Record. I'm happy to have put it all together even if I know I could have hit more cans if I were safely in my back yard.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This would be an interesting contest for the forum. Most cans in a minute at 33 feet. The results of how many fast shooters are out there would be amazing. I know there would be some 17's and 18's.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It would be fun to have a contest that's set up like the Pocket Predator comp but for cans in a minute.
The most I remember hitting when I was really practicing a lot was 17 in a minute.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Charles said:


> In your video, the fellow only knocked down 10 cans. The current Verified world record for the Guiness Book of World Records is held by MJ on this forum and was shot last summer. Here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha,the guy in my video is me GZK! The top shooter's show ,you can click here http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjUwNzUwNzUy.html .Many Chinese shooters have a high level in this item,but almost no one to apply for the WRT record~


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

M.J said:


> Guinness wouldn't have counted it if I had knocked over two cans with one shot, either :lol:
> 
> I'll never understand how anybody hits anything drawing back as far as he's doing in the video. I tried it again today after seeing this vid and could barely hit my catchbox at 10m.
> 
> Thanks for the mentions, guys. I know that there are many people faster than me (especially now that my practice has lapsed) but you also have to do it at an event in front of people and with two or three cameras on you and per all of Guinness' guidelines to have it count as the World Record. I'm happy to have put it all together even if I know I could have hit more cans if I were safely in my back yard.


Salute to you!GZK and Chinese shooter would try to give a bigger surprise to you~


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GZK-CHINA said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > In your video, the fellow only knocked down 10 cans. The current Verified world record for the Guiness Book of World Records is held by MJ on this forum and was shot last summer. Here is a video:
> ...


Sorry, I did not realize that was you doing the shooting!

Here in the west, we are dimly aware that there is a large body of interest in slingshots in China. Because of communication problems, it is difficult for us to have ready access to information about the activities of enthusiasts in your country. We welcome the participation of Chinese shooters here and hope to learn more about events and achievements there.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GZK-CHINA said:


> The top shooter's show ,you can click here http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjUwNzUwNzUy.html


That was very impressive shooting!!! Far beyond my capabilities.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

You are the man, Dude!

I see the man wear that :lol: camo vest, I was thinking that guy might be " Deng　fei　hu　"


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> You are the man, Dude!
> 
> I see the man wear that :lol: camo vest, I was thinking that guy might be " Deng　fei　hu　"


呵呵，不是穿上一身行头就能成邓飞虎的！


----------

